# When did you ovulate after D&C?



## Steph32

Hi everyone-- Just curious, I'm not TTC yet as I just had a D&C 2 weeks ago, but just trying to understand my cycles and what's going on... I've been noticing I'm having some EWCM the past few days and wondering if I am ovulating... I haven't checked yet (all out of opk's at the moment), but just wondering if anyone else has experience O so early after m/c or d&c? Of course, it could just be my hormones being wacky and trying to regulate... just hoping that it is O so that maybe AF will come in 2 weeks! I want to start TTC again after a few normal cycles!


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi Steph, I'm so sorry for your loss. 
Come and join us on this thread... https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-aft...-using-cbfm-opks-after-m-c-think-im-oing.html

There are a group of us trying to track when we Ov.


----------



## coco84

After my last MMC and D&C i got positive opk on CD18 then AF came on CD32.


----------



## hollyw79

I didn't O for 6 weeks after my d&c. It's very common to have a lot of CM after a mc- its hormones trying to regulate again. Some women do O right after- some don't.. I guess I was one of the ladies who did not. Best of luck :hugs:


----------



## AlwaysHopeful

My gynaecologist told me I should expect to get AF 6 weeks after the D&C (I was 10 weeks gone). I did get AF after 6 weeks on the dot. I assume that means I ovulated 4 weeks later.


----------



## wishful think

I didnt use opks for the first cycle after my d and c. I waited till my first af until i started testing which came on the 2nd of April. I caught my lh surge on day 17 of this cycle which is late for me. I use to catch my surge around day 12 before.


----------

